# Topeak Beam Rack



## palinurus (13 Jul 2010)

I've had one of these kicking around for some time, doubt I'm going to use it again. Note these things are designed to be used with special Topeak bags, although it is possible to attach other things to them. I've used it with some very small panniers for a lightweight tour on a bike that wouldn't take a rack. 

It looks like this, with the side plates, but it is the straight version- not the version with the kink in it here.

Topeak Beam Rack at Wiggle

The ones with the kink in are better shaped for road bikes, this thing does work on a road bike but it sits quite high up (the bike I used it with had a frame design that particularly suited this rack which I why I bought it. I no longer have that bike)

I've no idea how much it'll cost to post until I've boxed it up and taken it in for weighing. Doubt it'll be that much though, it isn't heavy.


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2010)

I'd be interested Palinrus if it's not gone already


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Jul 2010)

if potsy doesn't want it and if it's still available can i have dibs. desperate for something like that for my back up mtb. the last time i had to use it the bag killed my back (50l of uni stuff).


----------



## palinurus (13 Jul 2010)

Offered to Potsy.


----------



## Banjo (19 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> I'd be interested Palinrus if it's not gone already




Potsy , I found these camera bags in our local bargainshop for a couple of quid.Fits perfectly on the beam rack with cable toes through 4 holes I made in the base. Have done about 500 miles with it now, really handy on a day out.


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2010)

Banjo said:


> Potsy , I found these camera bags in our local bargainshop for a couple of quid.Fits perfectly on the beam rack with cable toes through 4 holes I made in the base. Have done about 500 miles with it now, really handy on a day out.



Looks good Banjo,I bought one of the matching bags for mine,happy with it as it fits everything I need for the commute and a bit more too.Also as the paniers fold up when not needed the whole thing is neat and aerodynamic.


----------



## HaloJ (20 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Looks good Banjo,I bought one of the matching bags for mine,happy with it as it fits everything I need for the commute and a bit more too.Also as the paniers fold up when not needed the whole thing is neat and aerodynamic.



Ensure you have the "panier guards" if you're going to open them up when using this rack on the Secteur hun. It also makes for an interesting ride if you load it heavy (max 7kg I think). I've stopped using mine during the summer but no doubt I'll start again as the poor weather hits and I need to carry more clothes.

Abs


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Ensure you have the "panier guards" if you're going to open them up when using this rack on the Secteur hun. It also makes for an interesting ride if you load it heavy (max 7kg I think). I've stopped using mine during the summer but no doubt I'll start again as the poor weather hits and I need to carry more clothes.
> 
> Abs



Cheers Abs do you mean the side plates if so yes I have these,3-4kg is about the most I'll be carrying on this bike,have just ordered the rain cover for it too,all set for winter now


----------



## Norm (20 Aug 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Ensure you have the "panier guards" if you're going to open them up when using this rack on the Secteur hun.


I bought the side pieces on the way up to meeting you and The Klingon at the Coy Carp a few weeks ago, Blimey, the bag is HUGE with the panniers open, although I've only had to have one at a time open and even that was when I was carrying 3 seasons of Stargate SG-1 DVDs. (for the wife, you know, not me.  )


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2010)

Norm said:


> I bought the side pieces on the way up to meeting you and The Klingon at the Coy Carp a few weeks ago, Blimey, the bag is HUGE with the panniers open, although I've only had to have one at a time open and even that was when I was carrying 3 seasons of Stargate SG-1 DVDs. (for the wife, you know, not me.  )



Remind me norm,which bag did you get? Mine is the RX EXP there was an even bigger one DXP? which I thought would be overkill on the Secteur.
I usually have the paniers zipped up or just one open(fashion police)


----------



## HaloJ (20 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Remind me norm,which bag did you get? Mine is the RX EXP there was an even bigger one DXP? which I thought would be overkill on the Secteur.
> I usually have the paniers zipped up or just one open(fashion police)



I've got the monster MTX DXP with the MTX rack. I think the one you've got is a different connector, RX vs MTX. RX is lightweight apparently for road bikes. As I already had an MTX bag from my hybrid days I got the MTX rack. I've been eyeing up buying the baby MTX bag just for that 1/2 kg saving for when I'm running light.



norm said:


> (for the wife, you know, not me.  )



mmmm Daniel Jackson (Michael Shanks)


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2010)

HaloJ said:


> I've got the monster MTX DXP with the MTX rack. I think the one you've got is a different connector, RX vs MTX. RX is lightweight apparently for road bikes. As I already had an MTX bag from my hybrid days I got the MTX rack. I've been eyeing up buying the baby MTX bag just for that 1/2 kg saving for when I'm running light.



I need the lightweight version to make up for me being on the bike


----------



## Norm (20 Aug 2010)

Mine is the V-Type MTX rack with the double-fat-bastid DXP trunk bag with expanding top and zip out panniers. Which I also only use one at a time.  

Daniel Jackson is pretty cool (especially the way Teal'C says it) but I'm not sure I like him since he's ascended.  



potsy said:


> I need the lightweight version to make up for me being on the bike


We've done this before, Potsy! If I've got the heavyweight version...


----------

